# Future of U13 bracket?



## RedDevilDad (Aug 23, 2019)

Anyone heard anything regarding if there will be a U13 bracket for the rising 2008s next season (2020-2021)?  Just curious.


----------



## StrikerOC (Aug 23, 2019)

RedDevilDad said:


> Anyone heard anything regarding if there will be a U13 bracket for the rising 2008s next season (2020-2021)?  Just curious.


I am under the assumption there will not be a bracket next year but will begin at U-14. I have heard nothing concrete though...


----------



## 66 GTO (Aug 23, 2019)

I hope so 
this would be the ideal u14 ,u15,u16,u17 and combine the 18/19s
Based on experience u12-u13 not worth it


----------



## Keeper3114 (Aug 24, 2019)

I have heard next year it will be u-14, u-15, u-16, u-17 and a u-18/19 combo.  It will mirror girls DA


----------



## messy (Aug 24, 2019)

'06 will be youngest Boys DA next year.


----------



## watfly (Aug 24, 2019)

messy said:


> '06 will be youngest Boys DA next year.


So they would drop U13 and U14?  That would surprise me if they dropped the 07's after 2 years of DA but then again the way US Soccer is run anything is possible.


----------



## messy (Aug 24, 2019)

watfly said:


> So they would drop U13 and U14?  That would surprise me if they dropped the 07's after 2 years of DA but then again the way US Soccer is run anything is possible.


I’m sorry. This year u13 (07s) are the youngest and next year U14 (still 07s) are the youngest. 
So 07s stay DA.


----------

